# Need help wiring aftermarket radio



## Doritoboy100 (Sep 17, 2020)

Hello everyone,
I need some help over here. I have been reading forums and watching videos for hours now. I have installed aftermarket radios in Hondas and Mercedes, but never had to back and fix anything, always did everything right the first time and it always worked great and sounded great.
However, I'm having issues installing this radio in my GTO, I found a more in depth wire guide online since the one on the top of the factory radio wasnt very descriptive. 
Now I'm sure my main mistake here was cutting the wires off the factory harness, I couldn't seem to find a direct plug in harness online but from what I read after reading forums they do make them and it would have made this a lot easier.
But the damage is done and I've cut the wires now, so please tell me its salvageable lol.

I currently have a Dual XVN279NAV double din radio, I got it dirt cheap and it has every function I need so I don't mind the dual brand.
The harness has:
Yellow: battery
Black: ground
Red: ignition
Orange: dimmer
Blue: antenna
Green/white: reverse (im not using a backup camera just yet)
And speaker positives and negatives.
According to the list I found the GTO harness has:
Orange/black: battery (there are two orange and black wires though, so I tried one of each then both)
Black/white and black yellow: ground (tried one of each and both)
Yellow: accessory
Yellow/red: antenna
Brown said dimmer but brown white said illumination so tried one of each and both
And then the speaker wires.
However I have left over the:
Yellow/black: cellphone
Blue: audio return
Green/white: VART data?
Blue/black: microphone

Have I done something wrong? Can I fix this? Please help lol.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Here is the wiring colors and a pic of the radio connections:

Left Front: +(tan) -(grey)
Left Rear: +(brown/black) -(yellow/blue)
Right Rear: +(blue/orange) -(blue/black)
Right Front: +(light green) -(green)
Rear Left Subwoofer: +(yellow/white) -(yellow/red)
Rear Right Subwoofer: +(green/white) -(green/red)

Radio 12v orange/black + radio harness
Radio Ground black/white - radio harness
Radio Ignition yellow + radio harness
Radio Illumination brown/white + radio harness
Power Antenna yellow/red + radio harness
Factory Amp Turn-on see notes
Notes:
The subwoofer amplifier is in the driver side of the trunk. The amplifier turns
on when it receives audio input from the rear speaker wires.
The left subwoofer wires are yellow/white - yellow/red. 
The right subwoofer wires are green/red - green/white.

Larry


----------



## Doritoboy100 (Sep 17, 2020)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Here is the wiring colors and a pic of the radio connections:
> 
> Left Front: +(tan) -(grey)
> Left Rear: +(brown/black) -(yellow/blue)
> ...


Yes this is what I had before, I have these all linked where I think they need to be, but I have nothing on the radio. No power, no screen, no music, nothing. Is there any other step I may be missing? I simply cut the wires, stripped them, and spliced them into the harness wires and then plugged it into the radio.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

As long as the harness +12v orange/black wire is connected to the radio Red wire and harness Ground black/white wire is connected to the Black wire, it should turn on the display. Either you have a problem with the 12v power coming to the radio (Fuse??), or the radio has a blown fuse, or is bad.

Larry.


----------



## Doritoboy100 (Sep 17, 2020)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> As long as the harness +12v orange/black wire is connected to the radio Red wire and harness Ground black/white wire is connected to the Black wire, it should turn on the display. Either you have a problem with the 12v power coming to the radio (Fuse??), or the radio has a blown fuse, or is bad.
> 
> Larry.


I got it all put back together last night and I was going to post my issue today but you guessed correctly. I got pissed off and took it to the battery and put the battery/acc on positive and ground on negative and nothing happened so I went and exchanged it since it was bad, got home and opened the new one (which had their anti-theft spider wrap on it in the store) and the mofo had already been opened and all the wires were hacked up and the faceplate had a broken corner, so I rushed back and had to end up giving them that one back and getting a more expensive unit, but I hooked that one up real quick and bam everything works. Has android auto and a mic and USB connection so I routed the mic across the dash and up the window to the hole where the visor used to be (it was broken and just dangled instead of staying up or down so I got mad and took it off) and routed the USB cable under the shifter trim and cut the little square out of the very back portion (where the center console latch goes into) and took the latch off the console cover and now I just plug my phone in and bam Google maps comes up and my Spotify starts playing my Playlist. 
I didn't get the steering wheel control harness because I'm about to put an aftermarket wheel on with the nrg hub, because of another issue I'm having. I posted before about my horn not working, and myself and everyone else guessed clockspring, so I replace that, turns out the dang relay was missing? So I got one and plugged it in and bam, honk honk. All good, right? Nope. Next morning after the sun hit the dash for a few minutes the horn just started Going off, full blast non stop, not like the alarm or something. So im assuming the connection in the steering wheel or the plate that the airbag makes contact with to sound the horn must be warming up and getting a false signal. So im going to try an aftermarket wheel and see if it does it with that.


----------

